# Where is everyone from?



## 709553

Just curious thinking maybe some of us could meet at some point if we were nearby one another at all. Maybe it would help with social interactions and making commitments? Just a thought, no pressure, cause as I'm typing this the idea is a bit intimidating still lol!


----------



## Shawn81

The Arizona desert.


----------



## thunder1276

I like the idea of meeting people in person. I live in RI, and spend a bit of time in (way) western MA.


----------



## i suck at life

the valley in california


----------



## Kevin001

The Creole State.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

I'm from the planet Otnorot from the Oiratno star system in the Adanac galaxy.


----------



## MCHB

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> I'm from the planet Otnorot from the Oiratno star system in the Adanac galaxy.


Hey, I know a good restaurant not to far from there near the edge of the universe! They make a good soup, but I wouldn't recommend the special.


----------



## UnusualSuspect

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> I'm from the planet Otnorot from the Oiratno star system in the Adanac galaxy.


In case anyone's confused, read the names backwards.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

New York, Queens.


----------



## Farideh

The best state ever...Texas.


----------



## 709553

Dang, wish you weren't all so far away! I'm in VA. Also, AwkwardUglyWeirdo, I like your style. Very creative, I never would have gotten that haha. Very witty.


----------



## slowmotionsuicide

I live in the midlands, UK.


----------



## lizzy19

i suck at life said:


> the valley in california


same


----------



## harrison

I usually live in Melbourne, Australia but am currently in Jakarta.


----------



## XRik7X

South america


----------



## i suck at life

lizzy19 said:


> same


really?!?! omgosh where?? im in sylmar! on second thought, you might not be comfortable sharing that lol.


----------



## lizzy19

i suck at life said:


> really?!?! omgosh where?? im in sylmar! on second thought, you might not be comfortable sharing that lol.


Oh that's close! lol I'm in Sherman oaks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saleemaslam

Northern England, A city called bradford.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa

Some overrated ****hole called New York.


----------



## Jermster91

Houston, Texas, USA


----------



## fonz

In the South Island of New Zealand


----------



## BoopBoop

Near London, UK. I don't think I could face a SA meet up. I'd be too anxious


----------



## Drunky

Norwich, England.


----------



## Ameenah

New york


----------



## DiscardYourFear

Florida


----------



## SummerRae

Texas, the only person who lives here (city) from SAS is the person I moved here for. ;(


----------



## SilentRobot

London


----------



## Rachelchloe

Just recently moved to Delaware!


----------



## Kwlgurl

Brisbane, Australia


----------



## Orbiter

The third rock from Sol.


----------



## rmb1990

Melbourne , Australia.


----------



## Mik3

England


----------



## PenguinNinja

Kansas.


----------



## AB1994

I live in Liverpool, it's in the United Kingdom.


----------



## ByStorm

The nice part of a s***hole called San Bernardino.


----------



## vsaxena

Raleigh, NC


----------



## TheClown7

Puerto Rico


----------



## bluecrime

I'm from the south east of the UK. Would love to meet up with some people  I feel far far less anxious around other anxious people. Less awkward questions. Less scrutinising. Much nicer!


----------



## JTHearts

Nashville, Tennessee. I plan to move to Atlanta someday though.


----------



## Telliblah

Switzerland


----------



## BelowtheCurrent

37.8044° n, 122.2708° w


----------



## pandasarekool

A city called the big apple. NYC.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation

Alberta, Canada. I'm originally from Ontario.


----------



## vicente

I'm originally from Mississauga, Ontario, Canada. Lived in Charlottesville, Virginia for 7.5 years. Now I'm living near San Francisco.



BelowtheCurrent said:


> 37.8044° n, 122.2708° w


Wow you live really close to me. Want to meet up some time?


----------



## AffinityWing

San Antonio, Texas.

I'm originally from Bulgaria, though.


----------



## Bear95

I am from Southampton in the south of the UK but I study in Leeds (north of the UK) (although I am currently on exchange in Copenhagen) and my mum lives in Norfolk (east of the UK). So yeah, I am from Southampton but I currently live in 4 different areas.


----------



## JustALonelyHeart

I live in Europe...but I am not willing to tell you more.Nope...


----------



## NannaLorenzen

Denmark


----------



## bhrani

middle east >> BAHRAIN ...


----------



## SickNsad

California; if anyone wants to chat or meet up, let me know!


----------



## Overdrive

*Montpellier, France
*


----------



## Xenacat

VaderEL said:


> San Antonio, Texas.
> 
> I'm originally from Bulgaria, though.


I live in San Antonio as well but I'm old enough to be your mom.


----------



## Blue2015

Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, UK. If anyone lives in England, preferably the Midlands, get in touch.


----------



## AffinityWing

Xenacat said:


> I live in San Antonio as well but I'm old enough to be your mom.


Do you like it here? Personally, I can't wait to get out of Texas in general and go as North as possible. haha


----------



## M0rbid

Iran


----------



## Findedeux

Near Orlando/Tampa in Florida


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Heaven


----------



## Damon

A little planet called earth.


----------



## Eoe

bluecrime said:


> I'm from the south east of the UK. Would love to meet up with some people  I feel far far less anxious around other anxious people. Less awkward questions. Less scrutinising. Much nicer!


Where abouts in the south east? I may be near


----------



## Empress_D

New jersey


----------



## bluecrime

Eoe said:


> Where abouts in the south east? I may be near


I'm in Kent. How about you?


----------



## elizah94

Stockholm, Sweden.


----------



## pinkkawaii

new jersey


----------



## NuthinSimple

Jax, FL


----------



## ronnie72

the valley, California


----------



## umakemebarf

Arizona


----------



## Going Sane

Chicago


----------



## ChairmanWow

Earth/ North America


----------



## linzers

I'm from Vancouver British Columbia. 
WHY IS THERE SO MANY CALIFORNIANS. Where are all my BC peeps? 
Message me, I'm so lonely


----------



## twitchy666

Land of Eng

not States

so 0.0000001%?

End Land


----------



## Cashel

Armorica


----------



## SilentStrike

Açores or as it is known internationally Azores, from the island of São Miguel and the city of Ponta Delgada.
If you do not know what the Azores are, it is basically an archipelago that belongs to Portugal.


----------



## DarkmanX

Stockholm, Sweden. Not ethnically from Sweden but yeah i live here & grew up here.
@elizah94 Hej lol.


----------



## Carterrr95

North Carolina


----------



## umakemebarf

RadnessaurousRex said:


> Glad to know there's other Az saser's. Was beginning to think I was like the last of my kind or something lol


Really? Surprisingly I've seen a lot on this site, well like three others, but that's a lot to me since literally everywhere else everyone is from Cali


----------



## McFly

Your mom's bedroom.


----------



## Shawn81

I've seen a bunch of Arizonans in the few months I've been hanging around. Some of them seem okay. Others... not so much. Based on reading their public forum posts, that is. Haven't actually gotten to know any of them.


----------



## fossil

Israel


----------



## jsgt




----------



## foe

Massachusetts


----------



## Maverick34

NY... PM me if you're from NY too


----------



## speedywheels2319

Dont think I have posted here. I am from Northern Ireland. Anyone else from N.I hot me up (not to say that the rest of you are not welcome to chat 😀)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Bear95 said:


> I am from Southampton in the south of the UK but I study in Leeds (north of the UK) (although I am currently on exchange in Copenhagen) and my mum lives in Norfolk (east of the UK). So yeah, I am from Southampton but I currently live in 4 different areas.


Southampton FTW :relaxed:


----------



## yurt

Los angeles california


----------



## Amolivares28

yurt said:


> Los angeles california


Same, well Los Angeles County.


----------



## thebigofan

Toronto, Canada


----------



## yurt

Amolivares28 said:


> Same, well Los Angeles County.


what city, I'm in whittier


----------



## Amolivares28

yurt said:


> what city, I'm in whittier


I'm in Baldwin Park. You're not far At all.


----------



## yurt

Amolivares28 said:


> I'm in Baldwin Park. You're not far At all.


dang yea only like 12 miles away or so )


----------



## yurt

k I'm coming over lol..jk


----------



## Amolivares28

yurt said:


> dang yea only like 12 miles away or so )


Lol for real. We probably know each other ..haha imagine.


----------



## Arcases

lets assume i'm from the other side of the planet , we have nothing in common


----------



## TimidDid

Southern California


----------



## mike91

Australia, Canberra


----------



## tronjheim

Southeast Asia


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod

New York City


----------



## naptime

A little West of Toronto.


----------



## SugarMagnolia83

Not many southerners here...South Carolina


----------



## ND 123

Stockton


----------



## Pierre1

London, UK. If your around my age and live in London PM me I'm literally begging for human contact


----------



## smeeble

Texas (yee haw)


----------



## Drakejr

monterrey, mx


----------



## Maverick34

Brooklyn, NY


----------



## TheGarlicRouter

Birmingham, UK.


----------



## ang

Youngstown, Ohio


----------



## lethe1864

Seattle, WA


----------



## inane

Montreal, by way of Vancouver.


----------



## 684625

Kerry, Ireland


----------



## StephCurry

I'm from London but I go to university in a different city.


----------



## 10k

Southern Brazil.


----------



## Marmar199

Virginia


----------



## Overdrive

France


----------



## ScottK94

Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Blawnka

Canada, northern Ontario.


----------



## Ampata

Hi, I'm German. Feel free to pop me a note!


----------



## ladyscuttle

Philadelphia!


----------



## UkrBrig

Texas!


----------



## gthopia94

Queens, NY


----------



## nikki94

Cairns, Australia


----------



## helenav

BC, Canada


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Pacific Ocean.


----------



## dusknoir99

Pacoima CA


----------



## Crisigv

Northern Hemisphere


----------



## tdb7

Baldwin County Alabama US


----------



## M0rbid

i dunno


----------



## SouthFL

The place where Mickey Mouse lives


----------



## Ckg2011

That place east of Columbus Ohio and South of Pittsburgh Pa.


----------



## lol69

*Bahrain*


----------



## TeaLatte

tronjheim said:


> Southeast Asia


Well now, this is interesting. I trudged through 7 pages and finally found someone in the same region. SEA too.


----------



## quiet88

Sf bay


----------



## harrison

Melbourne but currently in Sydney.


----------



## imprettybadatmakinguserna

Texas.


----------



## Overdrive

France


----------



## CWe

North Dakota


----------



## flyingMint

The largest city in the mythical "independent" kingdom of Tejas.


----------



## Resergence

Australia Western Sydney :-3


----------



## a degree of freedom




----------



## hoddesdon

senkora said:


>


You are from outer space? I did not not think aliens were allowed to register on this site.


----------



## Xenagos

hoddesdon said:


> You are from outer space? I did not not think aliens were allowed to register on this site.


I think that's a picture of the United States at night from space.

--

I'm from Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Sharikov

North of italy :blank


----------



## MCHB

Just West of Alberta, Canada!


----------



## Violet93

Georgia


----------



## peace_love

Florida


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Pennsylvania. Would be pretty neato to try to get to know someone in the area.


----------



## causalset

I go to school at Albuquerque, New Mexico, which is where I am currently at. Although I am originally from Russia and my mom lives in Berkeley, California, which is where I would be, if not for school. In the past I been to Minnesota, Michigan and Mississippi. Kind of miss Minnesota and Michigan, the thought of going back there makes me feel younger  But yeah, putting daydreams aside, this very moment I am in New Mexico for what its worth.


----------



## SmokeyWillow

☁Colorado☁


----------



## Glycerin

Western Europe


----------



## Dark Skies

Southern England.


----------



## Trooper

London


----------



## TheLastShy

Garden of Eden


----------



## ZombieIcecream

The Quiet Girl said:


> Pennsylvania. Would be pretty neato to try to get to know someone in the area.


Hey, fellow Pennsylvanian. !


----------



## Annamoly

Southeast Florida (hopefully not for too many more years)


----------



## thomas49

The grand state of Illinois


----------



## komorikun

I grew up in California and lived in both the bay area and LA. I consider myself more of a LA person since my formative years were there. Since becoming an adult I have lived in various places, so I'm kind of a mixed bag.


----------



## Mc Borg

causalset said:


> I go to school at Albuquerque, New Mexico, which is where I am currently at. Although I am originally from Russia and my mom lives in Berkeley, California, which is where I would be, if not for school. In the past I been to Minnesota, Michigan and Mississippi. Kind of miss Minnesota and Michigan, the thought of going back there makes me feel younger  But yeah, putting daydreams aside, this very moment I am in New Mexico for what its worth.


I'm originally from NM.

Currently I'm in Fayettrill.


----------



## greentea33

Illinois


----------



## HappyFac3

Los Angeles/San Diego. Always traveling between the two for concerts and visiting family


----------



## The Quiet Girl

ZombieIcecream said:


> Hey, fellow Pennsylvanian. !


Ayyy, which part??


----------



## Overdrive

France !


----------



## shykoala

Upstate new york


----------



## wakeupcb51

Hi. I live in South Florida, Fort Lauderdale area. Would love to meetup with SA folks who live near!


----------



## duvalsi

The Pacific Northwest (in the greater Seattle area).


----------



## snowpatrol

the Netherlands


----------



## CalvinCandie2

Central Florida 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## nessersqt

Northern Virginia


----------



## littleghost

Jermster91 said:


> Houston, Texas, USA


I'm from Sugar Land Texas, near Houston


----------



## uga1992

currently in Spartanburg, SC which is in upstate SC about 35 minutes from Greenville. Been here for a little over 3 months now. anyone in the upstate hit me up lol


----------



## scooby

Heh... Seems legit.


----------



## Jermster91

littleghost said:


> I'm from Sugar Land Texas, near Houston


That's sweet.​


----------



## db09striker

So we are all miles apart....

I'm from South East England.


----------



## MichaelAL

Sweet home Alabama


----------



## rapture91

North Battleford, Saskatchewan


----------



## Wolfology

England


----------



## ashx14

Hamilton, Ontario


----------



## Banillayogeoteu

I'm from Vienna, Austria (I think I'm the only Austrian here haha)


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR

So Cal... La La Land


----------



## Gold Skies

Originally from Poland but I live in the Northeastern US


----------



## RightInTheFeels9

Amolivares28 said:


> yurt said:
> 
> 
> 
> dang yea only like 12 miles away or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Lol for real. We probably know each other ..haha imagine.
Click to expand...

I'm in Los Angeles, hmu or maybe not, the choice is yours.


----------



## maniuni

I am from Sofia, Bulgaria. I wonder if there are any bulgarians here...


----------



## h00dz

maniuni said:


> I am from Sofia, Bulgaria. I wonder if there are any bulgarians here...


Aussie here, they seem as rare as Bulgarians :/


----------



## jmn51297

North Carolina


----------



## Ladybird1187

England


----------



## Suchness

Equalis. You know Middle East? It's Middle Top. I'm here on business trip. Straight import, export. Ink and paper. I used to do drugs but I'm straight legit now. You know anybody who interest in business?


----------



## 0589471

newest of jersians in which I was born


----------



## stratsp

Belgium


----------



## Suchness

stratsp said:


> Belgium


Land of waffles, chocolate, fries and of course Jean Claude Van Damme.


----------



## stratsp

Suchness said:


> Land of waffles, chocolate, fries and of course Jean Claude Van Damme.


And lots of wonderfull Beer


----------



## yyyya

Germany


----------



## discopotato

IKEA.


----------



## Lucy Snowe

About two hours from Venice.


----------



## Vip3r

Central Florida


----------



## andy2791

Norfolk , England


----------



## AffinityWing

Texas

Originally, Bulgaria



maniuni said:


> I am from Sofia, Bulgaria. I wonder if there are any bulgarians here...


Здравей


----------



## nic94

Cairns, Australia


----------



## Edwirdd

agios nikolaos, greece :drunk


----------



## xionium

SoCal


----------



## Sheeratty

West Sussex, England


----------



## thomassusan322

Florida, United States


----------



## Konnek82

From NYC (Brooklyn). If anyone lives in or around the metro area and wants to hang out, I'm more than willing to - just drop me a PM.


----------



## Dragoon

Good ol' Utah.

/sarcasm


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Canada


----------



## roxslide

PNW most of my life. But was born in South Korea.


----------



## tehuti88

Northern Lower Michigan. Near the tip of the middle finger.


----------



## zerf

Konnek82 said:


> From NYC (Brooklyn). If anyone lives in or around the metro area and wants to hang out, I'm more than willing to - just drop me a PM.


What up, man! I'm from Brooklyn too! :grin2:


----------



## WillYouStopDave

tehuti88 said:


> Northern Lower Michigan. Near the tip of the middle finger.


 I remember once long ago I went with some friends on a camping trip to Muskegon or somewhere (I still call it Mosquito and you might know why). We started off in Dayton and all I remember is it seemed like we were in Michigan forever before we got where we were going.


----------



## Konnek82

zerf said:


> What up, man! I'm from Brooklyn too! :grin2:


hey man. I can't reply to your message until I get 15 posts -.- I'll get there eventually


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Central Florida...around Kissimmee/Orlando area


----------



## AllGlad

Toronto, Ontario... If anyone wants talk and maybe meet, give me a shout.


----------



## conceived sorrow

Auckland


----------



## Suchness

Nibiru.


----------



## harrison

Melbourne, Australia but I grew up in Sydney.


----------



## 3stacks

Heaven


----------



## Sash23

Ireland


----------



## zerf

From NYC. If anyone wants to hangout, I'm down. Feel free to pm.


----------



## twitchy666

*I don't recognise the person*

named everyone.

equivalently, my name ≠ You

modern language is 100% neanderthal:serious:


----------



## twitchy666

*I don't recognise the person*

named everyone.

equivalently, my name ≠ 'You'

modern language is 100% neanderthal:serious:

'from' describing a person? using a preposition? There is? ..

SQL:

select x from table-y

where from is NOT NULL

how about the threat / thread title: *"Location, Please!"* ?

dust, carbon, cocktail of elements. rock, meteorite


----------



## Sumabala

Germany!


----------



## Meisha12

United States


----------



## Lostbeauties

Born and raised in California


----------



## 3stacks

Lostbeauties said:


> Born and raised in California


 I thought you were born and raised in a coffee bean store


----------



## Suchness

Eridu, city of ancient Sumer.


----------



## Woyzeck

The western area of Germany.


----------



## BeautyandRage

My mom’s basement


----------



## Konnek82

Where's your basement at? 



If anyone's from NY - let me know.


----------



## Dave-clark

Any one from Medway Kent?


----------



## GoodHeartedMan

*My Location:*

I have moved around alot. I was born in New Jersey, moved to vermont, then moved to Port Jervis New York State, then i moved to Stroudsburg Pa, Then i moved to Long Island New York, and Now i live in Florida(the sunshine state). This is paradise, it is beautiful with beaches,white sand crystal blue water so clean you can look down at the ocean floor, some parts of florida has coconuts, and pineapples. The people though that live here are sick in a different way than us. Florida has alot of Pedophiles,sex offenders, perverts alot of crime mostly done by some people that i can't mention. The HCSO handcuffs a male doesn't have to be told that they will be searched then before it happens the deputies hand is inapropretly wrapped around a mans tool. That is suppose to be against the law but when you try to report it you are called a liar and threatened that if you don't have a witness then you will be arrested supposedly for making out a false police report even though you know your telling the truth but the offense is covered up. This state is all messed up.


----------



## Ghossts

Melbourne, Australia!


----------



## NaDes95

Hungary. No, I'm not hungry, thats the place where I live


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky

I live in the states, new york to be specific.


----------



## National Anxiety

Mexico but live in Las Vegas


----------



## Anatoles

Hollanda!


----------



## Shiftylookingyoute

Hampshire , England


----------



## timealime

Canada Vancouver


----------



## twitchy666

carbon.

dust.

i disagree with reproduction


----------



## Ahava89

Los Angeles here


----------



## Fun Spirit

I can't remember if I have posted on this thread before. 


I'm from the US. I was born in Evanston, Illinois. When I was little my Family have moved to Dallas, Texas but after a little under a year we moved back to Illinois to a city called Waukegan, Il. I was too young to remember Texas. My Sister and I were raised in Waukegan. Waukegan is my hometown. 


My Mom, Older Sister and I now live in the State of Georgia. We recently move here in the month of September of 2018.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed

Florida, USA


----------



## goldtea

Toronto, Canada - if anyone else is here, I'm open to hang out.


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Born an raised in a small town in Kansas. Live in Wash DC area now


----------



## copper

Grew up in Iowa. Grew up in small village NE of Des Moines. Then moved to NW UP of Michigan when I was 25 and been here since.


----------



## f1ora

Born in NY, living in NE


----------



## shysean

Farideh said:


> The best state ever...Texas.


I think you misspelled California woot woot! Los Angeleno


----------



## AffinityWing

Texas

Originally from Bulgaria


----------



## ameliaaa

Spain


----------



## Bre1491

Loveland, Colorado 💕


----------



## MinatoMatoi

Spain


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm from West Coast, Florida USA 

I enjoy it over here. c:


----------



## Repix

From the country of non-content that is Denmark.


----------



## CWe

Country side of North Dakota. Fields, trees, cows and lots of hills


----------



## stratsp

Not Sure if I answered here before...

Well am currently living in Belgium (Waffles, Beer and loneliness)


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Maryland. Suburbs of Washington DC.


----------



## spurs13

Live in the UAE. Originally Indian.


----------



## JustJordan

Dayton Ohio here.


----------



## soylatte

Denver, CO


----------



## LenaZ

Montreal, Qc


----------



## scooby

I live south


----------



## FloridaGuy48

Born and raised in Kansas. Live currently in Washington DC area


----------



## Shy extrovert

Aurora, CO


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm not sure if I posted here or not. From Central Florida, USA.


----------



## Rebootplease

Ny


----------



## BrunoA

Just ran from Azkaban


----------



## MistTracer

SD California


----------



## jesus alejandro

im from europe spain


----------



## bicycle

Toronto, Ontario, Canada. 
Anyone around here who wants to try meeting?


----------



## soylatte

Colorado


----------



## blue2

Ireland.


----------

